
Fake Flavours (2014) - ThrowawayR2
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20140829-the-secrets-of-fake-flavours
======
ThrowawayR2
Surprisingly, the title was auto-revised from the original: "The secrets of
fake flavours"

Anyway, it contains a lot of interesting (IMO) tidbits about tricking the
perception of taste and how artificial flavorings are sometimes not as
artificial as one might think.

